# Chet Womack Training program; Is it worth the money?



## brittany97 (Jul 22, 2015)

I rescued a three year old Czech/DDR working lines GSD about a month ago, and have noticed that her former owners did absolutely no training with her whatsoever. After taking her to a trainer, she was put on a prong, and while they are wonderful tools to help shape behavior, I just couldn't bring myself to keep her on one. I was wondering if anyone has tried Chet Womack's Hands Off Training program, and if so what were your results with that. Has anyone tried a different training program or training book that has worked for you? I'll be bringing home a Rottweiler pup November 21st, so I would like a program that can help me build a strong foundation with both dogs, while helping to curb some of my GSD's naughty behavior.


----------



## Pioneer53 (May 5, 2006)

Go here: Leerburg On Demand | Newest Videos and watch all the free video clips by Micheal Ellis & Forrest Micke 

You can then sign up for a free online course to get a feel for how their online courses work https://university.leerburg.com/Master/view/mcid/14/view/self 

Good self-study course to start with would be Teaching Engagement skills, it is very well done. https://university.leerburg.com/Master/view/mcid/6/view/self 

Then take a look at all the streaming DVDs and other online courses they have. This would be a great resource and investment for you.

Best of luck with your dogs.


----------



## brittany97 (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank you so much


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Please also consider investing in a good training class or a professional trainer. Videos cannot provide environments that let you work around other dogs or answer questions and can be confusing if you are looking at different styles of training. Training is also about training the owner in addition to the dog and you can't get feedback on your work with your dog from a video. Some of the smallest things can make a great difference. The money spent on professional training classes/trainers will more than pay for itself. Also prong collars, used correctly, should not be feared. Good luck and have fun training!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've never heard of this guy, and found little actual information about his program (other than it being referred to as "secret" ), with a quick google search. Before I invested in any kind of training, I want to know what it's all about - not a bunch of promises for magical results, I want to know exactly how they _achieve_ those results. 

When you say "keep her on a prong", did your trainer suggest she wear it 100% of the time, or just during training sessions and/or walks?


----------



## Pioneer53 (May 5, 2006)

You're welcome. 

Please go observe/audit a local professional trainer, if any, go over their philosophy and his/her classes and how they are run before signing up for/with them. Not all areas have competent instructors available unfortunately. Many do not have hands on experience with high drive GSDs or other working breeds and they can often push you and your dog, doing more harm than good.

Watching Ellis and Micke first will give you time to see world class trainers in action, formulate what you what in your training and a basis for comparison.

Just as a footnote - the interactive option online classes have you submit videos of you working your dog for critique by professional instructors and allow you to ask follow up questions. You also get to review this information over and over again at your convenience. They also hold weekly online group chats for all the students who have signed up to go over issues and answer any questions. You do not get that kind of attention in classes and often not in seminars as well.

With the auditing classes, video your training sessions, watch them and take notes, comparing what you do to the instructor's video examples. Often what you 'think' you are doing is not what you 'are' doing. It also allows you to watch your dog's actions and responses, in real time and slow motion and you will help you immensely in planning your future sessions. Videoing and reviewing your own work is probably the fastest way to improve and become a more effective trainer for you and your dog.

Forrest especially uses no force in his obedience/heel work, so he may be your best mentor in line with your way of training. Probably my favorite short video of him and his dog (a mondioring competitor): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Np7vK-lpy0


----------



## brittany97 (Jul 22, 2015)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I've never heard of this guy, and found little actual information about his program (other than it being referred to as "secret" ), with a quick google search. Before I invested in any kind of training, I want to know what it's all about - not a bunch of promises for magical results, I want to know exactly how they _achieve_ those results.
> 
> When you say "keep her on a prong", did your trainer suggest she wear it 100% of the time, or just during training sessions and/or walks?


He suggested that she keep it on 24/7, which made me a little uncomfortable. It has great training purposes, but I didn't want to have to keep it on her all of the time.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

brittany97 said:


> He suggested that she keep it on 24/7, which made me a little uncomfortable. It has great training purposes, but I didn't want to have to keep it on her all of the time.


It should make you uncomfortable, it could be dangerous! If she catches it on something she could choke to death. Personally, I'd avoid any trainer that suggested leaving a prong or choke collar on 24/7.


----------



## brittany97 (Jul 22, 2015)

I never left her unsupervised with it on, but I felt like I shouldn't have to have a prong on continually to teach my dog, so I quit going to that trainer and took the prong off. I still use it occasionally, like when we're going for a walk, as she's not yet learned that she can't pull, prong or not, but I feel better not having it on her all the time.


----------

